# Captain's Cove 2010



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 27, 2010)

The Captain's Cove competition 2010 will take place on May 29, 2010 in Bridgeport, Connecticut, USA. Check out the Captain's Cove competition 2010 website for more information and registration.

Let's hope for (not-too) warm weather this year.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 27, 2010)

2008 was a lot of fun. I remember Dan was as red as a lobster haha. This one is possible for me to go to, not as far as Boston.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2010)

definitely won't make it  Yet another competition "ruined" by the same family.


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2010)

Just found out I have a family conflict. Will be going to the Ohio Open instead.


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2010)

Boo, Kian.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 4, 2010)

Yay, Kian


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2010)

In all fairness, Bob, neither Peter nor you promised 24 hour bacon availability.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> In all fairness, Bob, neither Peter nor you promised 24 hour bacon availability.


Actually, I technically shouldn't either. I think the place is closed from 4am to 6am.


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > In all fairness, Bob, neither Peter nor you promised 24 hour bacon availability.
> ...



WHAT?!? Unacceptable. That's it, I'm out.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 4, 2010)

You should email the organizer (see http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaptainsCove2010). Peter is the one making scorecards and thus the one who needs to know.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> Just found out I have a family conflict. Will be going to the Ohio Open instead.


kian, do you have to ruin my chances of doing well in 2x2 all summer?
your going to every comp i'm going to


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Just found out I have a family conflict. Will be going to the Ohio Open instead.
> ...



No worries, I suck at 2x2 and I'm definitely not going to all three (MN, OH and KY). The only certainty is Ohio. And what I do has no bearing on what you do in 2x2. It could matter for placing, but that's pretty silly to worry about. Just try to best yourself all the time.

@ Tim I did that first, of course.


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> Just try to best yourself all the time.



Nope. Just have fun with it. (It's more fun and you may do better)


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Just try to best yourself all the time.
> ...



Nope? He shouldn't try to compete against himself? I think that's a very reasonable and redeeming way to go through it. I obviously didn't imply that he shouldn't have fun as well.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 5, 2010)

Kian: That was in reference to a now-deleted post which was between yours and mine. I know you know how these things work =P


----------



## BillB (May 5, 2010)

I really have a good time at the Cove comps. and have every intention of being there again this year. Given my track record with having to unregister from events, I'm not going to sign up until the last minute or I might just show up the day of. So far it looks good for me being there. 

BillB


----------



## Bob (May 5, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian: That was in reference to a now-deleted post which was between yours and mine. I know you know how these things work =P



I was confused about that, too. Remind me to teach you how the "QUOTE" button works


----------



## Bob (May 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> jtjogobonito said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Well, whatever you do, just don't try to beat the guy that's .01 in front of you.  It just doesn't seem to work!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 5, 2010)

Bob: I know how a quote button works. I'm just too lazy to use it. Why bother clicking buttons when you can just type your reply in this handy little box at the bottom of the page?

And while you're teaching me that, remind me to teach you how an edit button works


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2010)

Touche sir.


----------



## Forte (May 6, 2010)

:O There's a comp called Captain's Cove :O

AWESOME


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 29, 2010)

TOMORROW.

Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 29, 2010)

Just got back. No rain!

3x3: Patrick, Michael, Gavin, John, me
4x4: Patrick NAR average (45.xx), 40.00 single
2x2: Michael won, I finally sub-5ed!
5x5: I came in 3rd but didn't make the cutoff for an average (2 minutes, which was incidentally the same as the 4x4 cutoff)

Mystery events: John won the bacon bits-eating competition, my dad beat Gavin's dad at a water gun quick draw, and Bob and I destroyed Gavin and John at team BLD.

I had a good day, and apparently Qob Qurton had a good day too! There was an old guy walking around the pier with a magic hat and wand all day, who was kinda sketchy-looking.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

40.00... really?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2010)

Damnit... I have to pradtice 4x4 now..


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 30, 2010)

<PatrickJameson>	I'm getting sub-40 tomorrow
<DanCohen>	no you arne't
<DanCohen>	don't kid yourself

Well, Dan was very nearly wrong...


----------



## Bob (May 30, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


>



Eat that, Kian!


----------



## Bob (May 30, 2010)

Kian said:


> In all fairness, Bob, neither Peter nor you promised 24 hour bacon availability.



Only available for a short time, but we held the Mystery event in your memoriam.


----------



## Kian (May 30, 2010)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > In all fairness, Bob, neither Peter nor you promised 24 hour bacon availability.
> ...



 I appreciate it. Tim texted me to let me know (read: taunt).


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 30, 2010)

Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ts=All+Results&competitionId=CaptainsCove2010


----------



## TEGTaylor (May 30, 2010)

I have an extra stackmat It looks like it once had a name on it, but that's worn away.


----------

